# Oil dipstick



## warconsul (Jul 13, 2012)

Last night my buddy wanted to see how fast the goat would go and how quick. Long story short I pushed the car to 160 before i let off the throttle. We pulled up to the following stop light and my car was smoking! After crapping myself a little I pulled over the first chance i got. I looked over the motor and nothing was wrong. My dipstick on the other hand wasn't plugged in. Oil was all over the motor. I didn't get a check engine light and the car ran perfect, just had less oil. Anyone else have this problem? If so what should I do?
The GTO is supercharged, Kooks 1 7/8 heards, and other misc. mods. Has 23k miles on it and I use royal purp synthetic oil.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't had this problem with my 06 GTO but have had this problem with other cars. Mine was caused from a loose oil filler cap (what a mess). I would just make sure the dipstick is secure as well as the oil filler cap being on tight and drive it for awhile, while checking the dipstick seat after each drive. IMO, I don't think you have a recurring problem but a one time event. 

When was the last oil change or the last time you checked your oil? It would be good to know the engine oil pressure on this speed run. This is where an oil pressure gauge would have been helpful to see if the leak was caused by excessive oil pressure at high RPM (not likely).


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a similiar problem on my 07 Buick grand national after I disconnected the PCV line at the throttle body, to keep from letting the hot air into the intake. Buick GN was a V6 with a turbo if youre not familiar. Too much pressure would build up and blow oil out of the dipstick hole when I got high on RPMs. Reconnected the PCV and is stopped. I guess that vacuumed/ suction was needed. I also drilled a hole in the oil filler cap to let pressure escape. You probably have too much pressure building up in the same way. Maybe vented oil filler cap could help?


----------

